
Why Aren't There More Smart Americans? - sus_007
https://www.wired.com/2018/01/geeks-guide-david-ignatius/
======
orionblastar
In the USA children born smart like me have to attend special schools to reach
their potential.

Instead if your family is poor like mine, they could not afford the special
private smart schools and instead sent me to public schools that are paid for
by property taxes.

I can tell you I was picked on a lot by bullies and did not know how to stand
up for myself. At the age of 5 I was bullied in school, sent to a child
psychiatrist given an IQ test and scored 189. I am and was socially retarded
and emotionally retarded and was considered autistic but they did not know why
I had an 189 IQ and knew how radios work and could take one apart with a screw
driver to show people how it works, etc. That was 1973.

My siblings had it too, and they wondered why Generation-x got so smart with
technology and science.

Had I gone to that special school and had tutors like the wealthy have, I
would have reached my potential and taught to improve my social and emotional
skills.

In the old days they would call us addled and put us in mental wards for life,
but they can to figure out some of us have potential and a high IQ and can be
useful with the right edication.

